# مخترع عربي للطاقة المتجددة موضوع هام و صريح



## fagrelsabah (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذا رائئ لمخترع عربي كتب فيه عن الطاقة الحرة واختراعه 

وكان شرحه واضح وصريح سواء كان سلبيا او ايجابيا 

ونظرا لان ملف الوورد اللذى كتبه وجدت صعوبة فى فتحه لا اعلم سبب واضح له

فقررت نقل محتوياته فى هذا الموضوع ليطله عله القراء و يفيدنا من خبراتهم وتجاربهم 

وهى دعوة للتطوير والبحث عن الجديد من مصادر الطاقة 

الرابط بالمنتدى للموضوع الاصلى هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*wheel searching for balance at perpetual motion to generate energy *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*صدق او لا تصدق اختراع عجلة البحث عن الاتزان لتوليد الطاقة الحرة المجانية هي*[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]* طاقة المستقبل المتجددة*[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*Thursday, May 15, 2008*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*هذا هو الموتور الدائب الحركة او موتور الجاذبية الارضية*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*عرض كامل التصميمات وصور*[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]* الموتور علي هذه الرابطة*[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*http://unbalancewheel.blogspot.com/*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وايضا لنزور موضوع ارتشر المشار اليه من قبل علي هذه[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] الرابطة بدء من تعليق [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]540[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*http://www.overunity.com/index.php/topic,4540.520/topicseen.html*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وهو موقع من المفترض خاص بالطاقة الحرة وواغلب المشاركين من[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] المتخصصين او الدارسين لهذا المجال[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*Congratulation*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]posted by usama salah @ [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*8:12 PM*[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*0 Comments*[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*Links to this post*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*تصميمات موتور الجاذبية الارضية*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]بعد ان تعرضنا لنظرية عمل الحركة الدائبة واثبتنا صحة الفروض[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] نظريا او بسطنا هذه الفروض لتكون محل تركيز الباحثين في هذا المجال ووضحنا عدم مخالفة النظرية لاي من قوانين الفيزياء او قوانين حفظ الطاقة [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وبالطبع من حاول تجربة هذه الفروض قد تمكن من التثبت منها عمليا[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]),[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]فيبقي لنا ان نوضح ونشير الي بعض النقاط الهامة التي قد يعيق عملنا التجريبي في سبيل تصميم وتصنيع محرك يعمل ذاتيا بدون وقود بحيث نوفر الكثير من المجهود والتكلفة اثناء التطبيق العملي لهذه النظرية

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وهنا يجب الاشارة الي بعض النقاط الرئيسية لتصنيع هذه العجلة[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]كحركة ذاتية مستمرة وفقط [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]) [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]ثم الانتقال الي المرحلة الثانية وهي مرحلة انتاج الطاقة[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]. [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وبالطبع ايضا من الممكن والسهل كما يعتقد البعض ان انشر كامل التفاصيل والتصميمات الهندسية وصور وفيديو لهذه العجلة او الموتور وينتهي الموضوع الا انني اجد ان هذا الاختيار هو الاسواء علي الاطلاق لاسباب منها

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]قد اقوم بهذا النشر ومن ثم في لحظة يختفي كل شي من النت او هذه[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] الصفحات سواء بهدف السرقة او المنع او اي سبب وهنا لن يتمكن الباحث او المهتم للموضوع من الفهم وبالتأكيد لن يتمكن الجميع من الوصول للحقائق لقصر فترة النشر والعرض علي النت

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]اما بهذه الطريقة وطول وقت العرض واعطاء المعلومات درجة درجة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] وبالطريقة التي تمكن الباحث من وجهة نظري من الوصول بنفسه وبمجهوده وفكره الي هذه الحقائق دون الاعتماد علي كامل المصدر الاساسي تؤدي الي صعوبة مسح المعلومات والافكار خاصة بعد فهمها فان مسحت ومنعت من النت او النشر فلن تمسح من عقول من وصلوا بالفعل للنتائج بمجهودهم [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]والاعتماد هنا علي ان الراغب في المنع ان كانت فكرة المنع صحيحة فهو اجهل من ان يصل لحقائق هذه النظرية الا بعد ان تعرض عليه كاملة[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif])[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وهذا هو السبب في عدم محاولتي لنشر كامل التفاصيل

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]المهم والجديد عزيزي المهتم بالموضوع والباحث والمفكر[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]اتبع التعليمات الاتية

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]عند محاولة تصنيع هذه العجلة كمرحلة اولي فان اهم ما يشغل بالك هو[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] اتمام الحركة الدائرية كاملة واعادة نفسها بنفسها وبنفس قوة الحركة الاولي في تماثل تام لكل اجزاء الحركة


[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]الدورة الكاملة للعجلة تحتاج الي كبس عدد كبير من المكابس ومن ثم[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] يجب ان تتماثل قوة تلك المكابس تماما وتكون القوة اللازمة للكبس في اقل حد ممكن فيجب الا نستعمل مكابس قوية او محكمة يحتاج الي قوة كبيرة لضغطها [/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]يمكن التحكم في تصميم المكبس بطرق عديدة [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]اذا نظرنا الي وظيفته[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] وفقط[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif])[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]واهم ما يشغل بالنا يجب ان يكون عدم تسرب السائل المستخدم وعدم استهلاك قدر كبير من الطاقة [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]والتي نعبر عنها هنا بكمية من الوزن وبالتالي اذا كانت القوة اللازمة للضغط كبيرة كان الوزن المستخدم كبير وترتب علي ان تكون حجم الكتلة كبير وكذا تزيد حجم العجلة ككل[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif])[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وهذا نقطة مهمة جدا[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]في حالة عدم اتمام ضغط المكبس يكون السبب الوحيد هو عدم وجود قوة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] كافية للضغط وهنا يجب زيادة عدد المكابس المحملة علي العجلة وكذا قد نحتاج الي زيادة طول زراع العجلة لزيادة المحيط الخارجي لها

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]كلما صغر حجم المكبس كان هذا افضل ولكن لا يجب ان يقل هذا الحجم[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] عن حجم معين يتناسب مع وزن المكبس ككل

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]يجب وضع او اضافة جزء او نظام تحكم لا يستهلك طاقة اكبر من الطاقة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] اللازمة للضغط بحيث يقوم هذا الجزء بوظيفة منع اي وزن من الكتلة المضافة للعجلة من الانتقال الي الجانب الخالي من الكتلة وبمعني اخر يقوم هذا الجزء علي التاكيد المستمر علي خلو الجاني الخالي من الكتلة من اي وزن اضافي [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وبدون استهلاك للطاقة او تحميل العجلة اوزان زيادة لاداء تلك الوظيفة وهناك بالطبع العديد من الوسائل سنعرضها فيما بعد[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif])[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]ومن المفضل ان يعمل هذا الجزء بصورة ميكانيكية ويفضل ان يعمل في الفاصل بين ضغط المكبس والمكبس التالي له وباستغلال نفس قوة الضغط العاطلة في هذه المسافة او الفاصل

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]تحتوي هذه العجلة علي ثلاث اجزاء رئيسية تؤدي كل منها وظيفة خاصة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] ومحددة ومنفصلة وبذلك تكون الحركة شهلة غير متعارضة

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]فالجزء الاساسي ومصدر القوة الاجمالي هو قوة حركة العجلة ككل[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] للوصول الي وضع الاتزان حيث تكون كلا اجناب العجلة حرة الحركة متساوية في الوزن حيث ان هذه العجلة محملة علي جانب واحد فقط لاعطاء القوة الدافعو الاولي كما يحب ان يسميها البعض

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]الجزء الثاني والاساسي هو المكبس والذي يقوم بوظيفة نقل الكتلة او[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] نقل نحتواه من اسفل الي اعلي باستهلاك قدر محدد من القوة الناتجة من الحركة الاجمالية للعجلة ولهذا يجب ان تقل القوة المطلوبة للضغط عن القوة الناتجة من دفع الجاذبية للكتلة لاسفل وباتمام هذا النقل تنتهي وظيفة هذا المكبس[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]الجزء الثالث هي وحدة التحكم والتي تمنع انتقال او حركة اي وحدة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] مكبس محملة بكتلة من المرور بالجانب الاخر من العجلة اثناء الدوران وبذلك يظل هذا الجانب خالي من الكتلة بصفة مستمرة ولهذا الجزء عددة طرق لتصميمة الا انها جميعا يجب ان تعتمد علي نظام استغلال القوة المخصصة لضغط المكابس والعاطلة اثناء الانتقال من مكبس لاخر في شكل نبضات ميكانيكية تفصل او تتحكم في قدرة المكبس علي الحركة العكسية له وفي نفس الوقت لا ينتج عنها اعباء احتكاك او احمال زائدة

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وطبق لجودة ومعيارية تصميم هذه الاجزاء الثلاثة وتزامن الحركة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] بينهم وتقليل او منع جميع الاحمال الزائدة التي لا ترتبط بوظائف الاجزاء الي اقل حد ممكن كتحرير الاجزاء بعد اداء وظائفها مباشرة يمكن الوصول للمرحلة الاولي من التصميم الدائم الحركة للعجلة وبالتالي تكون عملية اعادة التصميم او تعديله لانتاج طاقة زائدة سهلة ومحددة

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]ومن العوامل المؤثرة بشكل مباشر علي اجمالي محصلة القوة[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]:[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]منها[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]نوع ووزن ودرجة صلابة الخامات المستخدمة لكل جزء علي حدي وكذا[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] وصلات الربط بين الاجزاء [/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]الوزن الاجمالي للعجلة[/FONT]​ 

​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]طول الزراع وبالتالي المساحة المتاحة للتحميل علي المحيط الخارجي[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] للعجلة[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]رولمان البلي المستخدم ودرجة الاحتكاك

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]زاوية الميل لصدم وتحرير المكبس وبالتالي تصميم المنزلق وتغيير[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] اتجاه الدفع او تقسيمه[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]اتزان العجلة ككل بالنسبة لحركتها علي القاعدة والميل الجانبي[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] ومحاولة السقوط وما يترتب علية من تصميم قاعدة تثبيت مناسبة

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]حجم المكبس ونسبة محتواه لاجمالي المحتوي الاضافي الاجمالي[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]التوصل لاقل ارتفاع او طول زراع مناسب لحجم المكبس والطاقة[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] المطلوب انتاجها [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]انسب حجم للعجلة بالمقارنة مع الطاقة الناتجة[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif])[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وهذه الخطوة في المراحل النهائية للتصميم بعد تحديد حجم الطاقة المطلوبة

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]كان هذا بعض الخواطر الحالية لارشاد المهتمين بهذا الاختراع[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] وكوجبة خفيفة حتي موعد نشر التصميمات الكاملة لموتور حقيقي شبه نموذجي الا انه قابل للتطوير والتعديل كمبدء اساسي في هذا الشأن

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]حيث ان هذا الموتور تم تصنيعة بطريقة التباديل والتوافيق والتجريب[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] وليس وفق لقواعد هندسية سابقة وانما القواعد الهندسية استخرجت بعد التصميم لاثبات واقع ودراسة حالة وكذا فالرسومات وان كانت حقيقية وبمقاييس رسم صحيحة نوعا ما الا انه لاتتبع قواعد الهندسة الاكاديمية بالتأكيد فكما قلت دائما فانا لست متخصص او مهندس من الاساس

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]والي لقاء قريب ان شاء الله


[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]posted by usama salah @ [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*9:55 AM*[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*0 Comments*[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*Links to this post*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*Saturday, May 10, 2008*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*time for show *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]who can stop this wheel from rotating?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]*مرحبا بكم في عصر الجاذبية الارضية والطاقة النظيفة المجانية*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]من لا يستطيع فهم نظرية العمل والحركة الي الان فهو مقصر في حق[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] نفسه فهي ابسط من كونك متخصص ام لا[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]رسم توضيحي[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]شكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif](2) [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]شكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif](1) 
- [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]بالنظر للشكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]1 [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]تتم الحركة بضغط المكبس وانتقال الكتلة المؤثرة من ب الي ج [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif],

- [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]حتي في حالة قوة المكبس وعدم استكمال الضغط [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]فان عملية ستكمال الضغط لا تحتاج الا [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]كم محدد من وزن كتلة اضافي يحمل علي زراع العزم الموضح في الشكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]2 , [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]واذا توفر هذا الوزن علي ازرع العزم المؤثرة في الحركة فيما بين الموضع ج [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]ب كانت النتيجة الحتمية هي ضغط المكبس الي اخر مشواره الحركي وانتقال الماء من ب الي ج [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]( [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]قاعدة قانونية ثابتة رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]1 )[/FONT]


​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وضع الاتزان وضع غير متزن [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]شكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif](3) [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]شكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif](4) 
- [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]بالنظر للشكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]3 [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]فهو عباره عن عجلة بصممة بشكل معين وهي في وضع اتزان دون حركة[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
-

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]اما الشكل رقم[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]4 [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]غهو نفس العجلة الا انه في وضع تتحرك فيه العجلة ذاتيا تحت تأثير قوة الجاذبية الارضية وفي عكس عقارب الساعة للوصول لوضع الاتزان كما في الشكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]3 , [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]الا انه بوضع عائق منزلق امام هذا المكبس كما هو موضح في الرسم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]وباستخدام القاعدة المتفق عليها سابقا [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]فان هذا المكبس سيقع تحت قوة ضاغطة فيدفع السائل الي المكبس العلوي المتصل به مباشرة وبذلك تنتقل الكتلة المؤثرة علي عزم الحركة الي اعلي العجلة وتعيد الحركة مرة اخري وفي نفس الاتجاه وتتحرك الازرع بالتبادل دون انتقال القوة المؤثرة علي عزم الحركة الي الاتجاه المعاكس [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif].

- [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]تبقي مشكلة الارتداد الذاتي للمكابس والتحكم في عدم تسرب السائل للجانب الاخر الخالي من الكتلة والذي سيوضحه الشكل رقم [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]6 [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]فيما بعد[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]شكل رقم خمسة لتوضيح نظرية الاتزان والعلاقة او حجم القوة عند نقطة اعاقة الحركة[/FONT]​


----------



## جهاد دروبي (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع شيق وجميل رجاء اكمال الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يونيو 2009)

جهاد دروبي قال:


> موضوع شيق وجميل رجاء اكمال الموضوع


شكرا اخى على مرورك 
ولكن الكاتب التزم الصراحة اكثر من اللازم والملف هنا بالمرفقات 

الملف مضغوط ويمكن فكه بدون باسوورد


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 يونيو 2009)

http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/unwork.htm

 This museum is a celebration of fascinating devices that don't work. It houses diverse examples of the perverse genius of inventors who refused to let their thinking be intimidated by the laws of nature, remaining optimistic in the face of repeated failures. Watch and be amazed as we bring to life eccentric and even intricate perpetual motion machines that have remained steadfastly unmoving since their inception. Marvel at the ingenuity of the human mind, as it reinvents the square wheel in all of its possible variations. Exercise your mind to puzzle out exactly why they don't work as the inventors intended.


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (13 يونيو 2009)

it is pure theoretical 
and there is no use of it

لو كان فيها خير ما عافها الطير


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 يونيو 2009)

الحكمة ضالة المؤمن اخذها اينما وجدها 

ولهذا السبب نستورد الاجهزة الحديثة والتكنولوجيا لاننا نرفض الواقع العلمى الحديث 

وهم يستخدمونه للتطور وانتاج الاحدث ولهذا ظلوا يسبقونا ولا عجب ان نجد البعض يرفض العلم والواقع و التكنولوجيا 

فهكذا الحياة


----------



## iraqaliaba (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز جميع محركات دائمة الحركة لاجدوى اقتصادية فقط تفيد العاب الاطفال ان امحرك الدائم الحركة قادر ان يحرك نفسة بقوة مكانيكية قوية وينتج طاقة تكفي لحركتة وادارة مولد كهربائي مثلا اوغيرة اخي هذة زعبلات افكار لا جدوى من ان مجرد التفكير بها ارجو ان ينصب التفكير بماهو افضل من انتاج طاقة فعالة ------


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

iraqaliaba قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز جميع محركات دائمة الحركة لاجدوى اقتصادية فقط تفيد العاب الاطفال ان امحرك الدائم الحركة قادر ان يحرك نفسة بقوة مكانيكية قوية وينتج طاقة تكفي لحركتة وادارة مولد كهربائي مثلا اوغيرة اخي هذة زعبلات افكار لا جدوى من ان مجرد التفكير بها ارجو ان ينصب التفكير بماهو افضل من انتاج طاقة فعالة ------




اخى هذه ردود من لاعلم له 

ان اردت انكار شئ فاين الادلة العلمية اللتى معك لتثبت صحت تكذيبك للمحرك الدائم 

وهناك المئات من براءات الاختراعات اللتى حققت ذالك 

ومعذرة من اسلوب شرحى 

فهنا بالمنتدى يوجد عضو له عضوية قديمة وكلما اراد تكذيب موضوع ما 

عمل اشتراك بعضوية جديد وغير رقم الاي بي 

وتجد ان مشاركته رقم واحد بالمنتدى الدخول على موضوع لايعجبه ويبداء بالتكذيب وكانه بالمنتدى منذ سنوات 

ولهذا اريد السند العلمى لرفضك ذالك 
انتظر الادلة 
مع العلم بان اساتذة الجامعات لايعرفون كلمة اسمها مستحيل على المستوى العلمى 
ولكن العيب فيمن لايقبل عقله فهم هذا


----------

